# Media Streaming Query



## jeked (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Need a little help here. I have a basic FreeBSD server with 6TB zfs pool. Several 'slices' of this pool are shared via Samba across the network.

I need some help in finding the best way to stream media content to a TV. I don't mind buying a dedicated device or doing something software related but don't really know where to start looking.

I appreciate any and all help in this matter and apologize if this is the wrong spot for this...

Regards,
John


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm trying several things currently. Running net/minidlna was the simplest, if your TV supports DLNA. But on my TV I can't search or see what's new. It plays pretty much everything I threw at it though.

And a while ago I bought a Zotac Zbox ID-80 and hooked that up to the TV. I have used multimedia/xbmc on Windows and OS-X. The FreeBSD version works fine on it. Haven't figured out how to get the remote working on FreeBSD. On Windows it works a lot better but has the habit of launching Windows Media Center.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, I specifically bought this model because it has an NVidia GT540M. The other models all have Intel graphics. Mine works great with the x11/nvidia-driver and can make use of VDPAU.


----------



## jeked (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for the fast responce SirDice.

I assume Zotac Zbox ID-80 is a stand alone pc that allows mounting of network shares and the subsequent streaming of media however i wonder what OS would be used with this device?

Regarding running net/minidlna im not sure that would work atm because i dont think my TV has DLNA however ill keep it in mind if i decide to upgrade to a new TV. The one im working with has VGA and HDMI but not network interface so i might just upgrade at some point.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

My TV is quite new, it's one of those "smart" TVs. Hence the DLNA and all sorts of other streaming features that are build-in. 

By the sound of it your TV isn't that advanced but it does have VGA and HDMI making it perfect for a HTPC. My Zbox is currently dualbooting with Windows 7 and FreeBSD. It does not come with an OS so you don't have to pay the "Windows tax" if you don't want to. And it runs FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE with the aforementioned XBMC perfectly. I had no problems playing a 1080p movie with DTS audio over HDMI. Still working on getting the remote to work though, but a handy wireless keyboard works just as fine at the moment.


----------



## jeked (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok awesome I'll look into purchasing a Zbox In that case. If I wanted to hook up the FreeBSD server to the tv what kind of software would I need or is this not the right option?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2012)

jeked said:
			
		

> Ok awesome I'll look into purchasing a Zbox In that case. If I wanted to hook up the FreeBSD server to the tv what kind of software would I need or is this not the right option?


Possible but you don't want a noisy server in your livingroom I presume? At least I don't :e

But if the server has a decent graphics card there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to connect it directly to the TV. But I'd leave the server where it is, you already have it set up with net/samba36. You won't need any more.

The Zbox is nice because it only has a small fan inside it and it's a really quiet little box. Power consumption is quite low (I think it's less than 40W). It has an Intel Wireless adapter but I haven't tried that yet, shouldn't be a problem as the card is supported. Given a choice between 300Mbit wireless and Gigabit wired, I opted for the wired solution.


----------



## jeked (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, thank you for the advice and all your help SitDice. I don't mind having a sever in there as it is a very quite server however I take your point and note the sense of your statement.

Once again, thanks for your help.

Best regards,
JohnC


----------

